# Bruit macbook pro ( uniquement celui du CPU merci )



## newmacuserperdu (5 Avril 2006)

Bonjour,
Je sais que le sujet a deja été traité mais beaucoup de post à l'interieur de personnes qui n'ont pas de macbook et donnent juste des avis du genre :" si tu le veux plus, moi meme avec le bruit tu peux me le donner..." pas tres constructif tout ça ...

y a que de manière organisée que l'on pourra cerner le probleme

Ensuite Apple a reconnu le bruit venant de l'écran ( plus exactement de la gestion de la luminosité de celui ci situé en haut du clavier à droite) donc pas trop la peine de revenir dessus, apple effectue la réparation
*
Celui qui dans ce post nous occupe est le sifflement aigu du macbook pro. oui celui je sais que peut etre stoppé losque l'on allume le widget mirror ou le soft photo booth... pas tres fort en général mais tres désagréable

*

Il serait interessant que chacune des personnes ayant un macbook pro reponde clairement a ces question que l'on puisse identifier les raisons et prouver a apple qu'il y a des probemes réels et qu'ils doivent modifier ou réparer ceci. Un ordi a 2000 euros pourrait ne pas faire un vieux grésillement pénible pour nos chères oreilles.
*
1 - votre macbook fait il ce bruit ( et pas celui du a l'écran merci )  ???

2 - Le fait il lorsqu'il est branché au secteur ou uniquement sur battereie ???

3 - Quelle processeur 1,83  ou 2 Ghz  ???

4 - combien de RAM sur combien de barretes 1 ou 2 ???

5 - Comment commence le numéro de série de votre mac ??? W8610 OU W8611 OU W8612 ???

merci de votre implication et de ne réagir que si vous etes en mesure de faire avancer le probleme...
*


----------



## zerozerosix (5 Avril 2006)

Bonjour,

Ai-je déjà dit quelquepart que mon MacBook se prend tantôt pour une crécelle, tantôt pour une vache ? Et en plus pour couronner le tout je commence à entendre par moment le bruit de l'écran... Apple Care time 

MBP 1,83 Ghz, 1,5 Go RAM (avec 512 Mo ça ne change rien), n° série W8610. Le fait de brancher l'alim réduit le bruit sans le faire disparaitre.

Pour mémoire j'ai réalisé un sondage à propos des bruits du MacBook Pro, et 72 % des MacBook bruitent (mais l'origine n'est pas précisée). J'ai tout de même 22 réponses, et 72 % ça me semble significatif d'un vrai problème et pas d'un simple manque de bol.

Par ailleurs sur les forums d'Apple la soi disant rev D apparue avec les n° W8612 ne règle en rien le problème qui est décrit par plusieurs utilisateurs. Aucun info officielle d'Apple pour l'instant, seulement des rumeurs. Pour info toujours ce bruit me fait finalement plus penser à un condensateur qui vibre dans l'alimentation du CPU plutôt qu'un bruit du CPU lui même, dont la cadence (1,8 Ghz) est largement au delà des fréquences audibles. A mon avis c'est un problème qui ne pourra être réglé qu'en modifiant les circuits d'alimentation du MBP. D'ailleurs les iMacs qui partagent les mêmes processeurs n'ont pas ce vice, parce que la carte mère doit être différente...


----------



## nunut (5 Avril 2006)

Salut 
1) Petit bruit également mais pas trop désagréable.
2) Bruit sur batterie mais en fait pas systématique
3) Core duo 1,83 
4) 512 Mo de Ram 1 barette
5) W8610

J'ai l'impression de l'entendre de moins en moins souvent .
@ +


----------



## oxigen (6 Avril 2006)

1 - votre macbook fait il ce bruit ( et pas celui du a l'écran merci )  ???

2 - Le fait il lorsqu'il est branché au secteur ou uniquement sur battereie ???

3 - Quelle processeur 1,83  ou 2 Ghz  ???

4 - combien de RAM sur combien de barretes 1 ou 2 ???

5 - Comment commence le numéro de série de votre mac ??? W8610 OU W8611 OU W8612 ???



1) Mon macbook ne fait pas de bruit, en tout cas pas ceux décrit. Cela fait une semaine que je l'ai reçu mais franchement rien à signaler. Depuis que je lis dans les forums qu'il y a un/des bruit(s), et ben je fais très attention, je rapproche mon oreille de la machine ... RIEN. Enfin, rien qui ne me paraissent anormale. C'est à dire lorsque je m'approche je crois entendre le disque tourner, mais à distance normale, soit 30 à 50 cm de l'écran de mon ordi je n'entend absolument rien.

2) Le fait qu'il soit sur secteur ne change rien, je n'entend pas de bruit ...

3) Mon processeur est cadencé à 1.83 Go.

4) J'ai une barette de 512 de Ram, je n'ai pas encore rajouté de mémoire.

5) Mon numéro de série commence par W8612.

N'habitant pas en France mais au Canada, je ne sais pas comment cela fonctionne, mais normalement ils sont supposés pouvoir régler votre problème si vous en avez un. Moi normalement j'ai encore une semaine pour me décider de le garder ou non. Sans oublier que j'ai 90 jours d'assistance tétéphonique, et comme j'ai pris l'Apple Care (je crois qu'avec ces machines c'est nécessaire pour être tranquille), alors je suis relaxe. 
Si J'étais vous je rendrai l'ordinateur pour en prendre un neuf. Et puis un conseil, n'achetez jamais dans des magasins vos produits Apple. Procurez-vous les directements de chez Apple. Je sais qu'en France des magasins comme la Fnac sont super bons, mais c'est difficile de gueuler auprès du revendeur. C'est plus facile de gueuler à la face du fabricant.
J'espère que votre problème sera réglé bientôt.
Oxigen


----------



## TK3 (6 Avril 2006)

*
1 - oui

2 - les deux ( beaucoup plus fort sur batterie )

3 - 1,83

4 - 512 puis 1,5 Go ( pas de changement )

5 - W8609 


*


----------



## jmic (6 Avril 2006)

1/ oui
2/  sur batterie
3/ 2 Ghz
4/ 1go sur une barrette
5/ W8609


----------



## ttdi75 (6 Avril 2006)

1/ oui
2/+ de bruit sur secteur
3/ 2 Ghz
4/ 1go sur une barrette
5/ W8611

je ne pense pas que cela soit le bruit de l'ecran... on dirait un truc qui cuit... autre remarque j'ai l'impression qu'il n y a pas de bruit sous XP !!!! (mon mac est en dual boot)


----------



## cclc (6 Avril 2006)

1. oui
2. Batterie
3. 1,83
4.1,5 Go
5. ? ( où le trouver ?)


----------



## mj.a770 (7 Avril 2006)

1 - oui

2 - les deux ( beaucoup plus fort sur secteur )

3 - processeur 1,83 

4 - RAM 1 Go

5 - n° serie : W8611


----------



## tarvan (7 Avril 2006)

1 - NON
2 - les deux
3 - 2 Ghz
4 - 1 Go
5 - W8612

Impeccable !


----------



## tarvan (7 Avril 2006)

AUTRE PART

Si vous avez vu la notice de GUIDE DE L'UTILISATEUR de MacBook Pro

Il a marqué (PAGE 135) :

Jentends un ventilateur se déclencher et la température de mon MacBook Pro sem- 
ble augmenter. Est-ce normal ? 
Votre MacBook Pro est conçu pour fonctionner dans le cadre de limites thermiques sûres. 
Le ventilateur se déclenche et fonctionne pour maintenir le MacBook Pro à des tempéra- 
tures normales lorsquil est en activité. La partie inférieure de votre MacBook Pro peut 
séchauffer car elle sert à évacuer la chaleur du boîtier. Il sagit dun comportement tout à 
fait normal. Pour en savoir plus, reportez-vous à la Utilisation de votre MacBook Pro à la 
page 114.

Bonne lecture.


----------



## zerozerosix (7 Avril 2006)

tarvan a dit:
			
		

> AUTRE PART
> 
> Si vous avez vu la notice de GUIDE DE L'UTILISATEUR de MacBook Pro
> 
> ...



Quel rapport ? On parle de bruit CPU, pas de ventilo ? Si tu fais référence au "cow fan noise" il ne s'agit pas du fonctionnement normal des ventilateurs, mais ce n'est pas le sujet du topic.  

Pour info la mise à jour du firmware n'a RIEN changé au bruit du CPU chez moi grrr. Mon MacBook part en DOA aujourd'hui pour le problème du ventilo/sonde de température... J'espère qu'un changement de carte mère et donc de processeur résoudra aussi le bruit


----------



## dafal (7 Avril 2006)

1 - OUI
2 - sur batterie mais mais pas systématiquement
3 - 1.83 Ghz
4 - 1,5 Go
5 - W8610


----------



## Tyler (7 Avril 2006)

Bilan :

A l'ouverture de la boite, j'avais le fameux léger bruit de processeur et après la mise à jour du firmwire :

PLUS RIEN.  
Le silence. 

(Modèle 1,83)


----------



## heero (7 Avril 2006)

ben moi je* viens de téléphoner* à *Apple Belgique* en leur expliquant les probleme de *siflemment aiguë et de grésillement* et apres un bon _45min_ je vien de recevoir *un n° de dossier pr une reparation* ds un centre Apple > _"ARC Computer Services"_ (centre de réparation Apple Belgique) ou _CAMi Apple Center_
Donc je verais bien si apres se passage mon MacBook Pro 2Ghz continura de faire se genre de bruits


----------



## ttdi75 (7 Avril 2006)

je confirme ce que j'ai ecrit plus haut je n'ai PAS DE BRUIT sous XP !!!!! en revanche sous OSX j'ai toujours le bruit (parfois il disparait... mais jamais longtemps)


----------



## dafal (7 Avril 2006)

Je viens aussi de téléphoner au support concernant le bruit du CPU uniquement quand sur batterie et on m'a indiqué que c'était "normal".  Le bruit viendrait "d'un composant électronique inverseur sur la carte mère"... ???


----------



## belzebuth (7 Avril 2006)

moi mon macbook pro s'est éteint tout seul because surchauffe (je pense) hier... je me demande si c'est le firmware ou si c'est un bug....


----------



## mael65 (7 Avril 2006)

1 . Mon MBP fait du bruit en haut a gauche de mon clavier ; Ce bruit m'énerve !!!

2 . Ce bruit est présent beaucoup plus sur batterie que sur secteur, mais sur secteur le bruit est toujours pénible !

3 . Mon processeur est de 1.83ghz

4 . J'ai 512 lo de ram (une seule barette)

5 . Série : W8608 

Voila, si on pouvait se faire échanger la machine parcequ'a 2000 euros j'estime que la machine doit étre PARFAITE ! 

Allez alors @+ ! Et merci si vous trouvez une solution !

(MàJ) Ah oui effectivement, la mise a jour du firmware du MBP n'a RIEN changé ! BOUUHhhhhhh pour 2000euros... c'est de l'arnaque !


----------



## mutmut (7 Avril 2006)

* 1 - oui, il y a du sifflement
2 - uniquement sur batterie ET lorsque le cpu est au repos
3 - 1,83  Ghz
4 - 512 Mo d'origine
5 - W8612

*Après mise à jour du firmware : exactement pareil !

pas de bruit sous windaube  désolé


----------



## nunut (7 Avril 2006)

nunut a dit:
			
		

> Salut
> 1) Petit bruit également mais pas trop désagréable.
> 2) Bruit sur batterie mais en fait pas systématique
> 3) Core duo 1,83
> ...



Aprés mise à jour du firware 
Ben en fait ça à rien amelioré 
Pareil qu'avant


----------



## IceandFire (7 Avril 2006)

bon sur le terrain ca donne quoi un macbook ? .... ca le fait sinon ou pas ???? :love:


----------



## zerozerosix (7 Avril 2006)

Hormis les quelques petits défauts de jeunesse qui font du MacBook Pro une machine PRESQUE parfaite, c'est un killer. A mon avis y a pas mieux pour le moment. C'est LE portable du moment, Apple est LA marque du moment, et à mon avis y a des mecs qui doivent suer à grosses gouttes chez les concurrents. Les mecs d'HP ressassent à qui veut l'entendre que y a rien de mieux qu'un vrai PC portable fait pour Windows pour faire tourner XP... Si il n'avait rien à craindre d'Apple, il n'aurait même pas commenté l'évènement. Avez vous imaginé une seconde les gros constructeurs PC craindre un jour Apple... 2006 pffiou quelle année.


----------



## moPod (7 Avril 2006)

1 - votre macbook fait il ce bruit ( et pas celui du a l'écran merci ) ???

2 - Le fait il lorsqu'il est branché au secteur ou uniquement sur battereie ???

3 - Quelle processeur 1,83 ou 2 Ghz ???

4 - combien de RAM sur combien de barretes 1 ou 2 ???

5 - Comment commence le numéro de série de votre mac ??? W8610 OU W8611 OU W8612 ???

Mes réponses, j'ai effectué la MAJ du firmware :

1/ Oui, il fait le bruit, celui de l'écran aussi.

2/ Sur secteur très peu, sur batterie bcp plus.

3/ Processeur à 1,83 Ghz.

4/ J'ai 512 Mo d'origine donc...rien de changé.

5/ Il commence par W8608, je l'ai reçu dans les premiers (les tout premiers    )

PS/ En lisant ce post, j'ai envie de faire changer ma machine tellement elle a l'air imparfaite face au W8612 et consorts mais jm'aperçois que c'est finalement pas du tout important parce toutes les séries ont leur défauts...j'irais la faire réparer lol, comme ca jla revendrais à neuf 

moPod+


----------



## jmic (7 Avril 2006)

chez moi ça n'a rien fait


----------



## bioub (7 Avril 2006)

mutmut a dit:
			
		

> * 1 - oui, il y a du sifflement
> 2 - uniquement sur batterie ET lorsque le cpu est au repos
> 3 - 1,83  Ghz
> 4 - 512 Mo d'origine
> ...



Quasi-idem que Mutmut,

1 - oui
2 - Sur secteur (et sur batterie à comfirmer)
3 - 1,83Ghz
4 - 512Mo
5 - W8612

Pas de changement après mise à jour firmware, pas de bruit sous XP.
Le bruit s'arrête lorsque j'active la iSight via le Widget "Mirror" (que je désactive aussitôt avec le Widget "StopDashboard Widget"), du moins jusqu'au prochain redémarrage.


----------



## belzebuth (7 Avril 2006)

Moi sinon il fait le bruit très fort sur batterie, pas du tout sur secteur. j'ai le 1.83GHz avec 1.5Go de ram et c'est une version W8610


----------



## CBi (8 Avril 2006)

Il faut aussi prendre en compte l'influence de l'utilisation d'un iPod =

- après 6 mois d'utilisation du iPod à pleine puissance = on entend un sifflement aigu quand on utilise son MacBookPro.

- après 1 an d'utilisation du iPod à pleine puissance = on entend plus rien, c'est bon, le sifflement a disparu.


----------



## Tyler (8 Avril 2006)

C'est étrange cette histoire de bruit...
Mes enfants j'ai peine pour vous...
Vous devriez tous rapporter vos ordis.

Mon macbook est ultra silencieux, aucun bruit depuis la MAJ du firmwire (au départ tout petit bruit quasi imperceptible du proce.).
J'ai oublié de vous dire :

J'ai 1,5 go, avec 512 mo de base et ajout d'une barrette de chez macway (celle de marque).
Serial W8612


----------



## Ch'pitof (8 Avril 2006)

Bonjour,
J'ai fait la MAJ du firmware en suivant bien les indications (tout du moins je pense) mais à chaque démarrage du MAC une tite fenêtre m'indique que le prgm interne est à jour...
Erreur? Comment l'enlever?
Ah et aucun changment sur le bruit pour ma part...(W8610 - 1,83 - 512 Mo) Bruit qui j'ai l'impression s'arrête quand le DD travaille...

C'est quand même une sacrée machine!! MAC ou comment profiter pleinement de l'informatique 

Bonne journée!


----------



## heero (8 Avril 2006)

normal il c mis dans ouverture (preference systeme>comptes)


----------



## Pepito Banzaï (8 Avril 2006)

petit bruit aussi (à vrai dire j'avais rien remarqué avant de tomber sur ce topic )
uniquement sur batterie
1.83 Ghz
512 Mo d'origine
Série : W8609

Franchement j'avoue que je n'avais jamais remarqué avant. Et même maintenant, à moins d'être ds un environnement de silence total, il fait vraiment se fixer dessus pour entendre ce bruit. En tout cas ça me géne bcp moins que la chaleur dégagé qd on a le MBP sur les cuisses (vivent les varices )


----------



## ttdi75 (8 Avril 2006)

*Ca choque personne que le bruit disparraisse sous XP* !!!! c'est bien la preuve d'un problème de soft non ?

en tous ca sous XP = plus de consomation, moins de bruit et moins chaud....
Sous OSX = du bruit, moins de conso... et plus chaud

rien de très logique !


----------



## zerozerosix (8 Avril 2006)

ttdi75 a dit:
			
		

> *Ca choque personne que le bruit disparraisse sous XP* !!!! c'est bien la preuve d'un problème de soft non ?
> 
> en tous ca sous XP = plus de consomation, moins de bruit et moins chaud....
> Sous OSX = du bruit, moins de conso... et plus chaud
> ...


 
Non c'est pas un problème de soft je pense, même si le soft y participe, c'est probablement un problème d'alimentation électrique, qui dans certaines conditions génère un bruit parasite, genre un condensateur qui vibre ou un truc du genre. Si tu fais varier la consommation du processeur, plus de bruit. Comme XP gère l'alimentation électrique de façon différente (mieux ?), pas de bruit.
De même le widget mirror modifie la conso électrique du MacBook en activant l'USB et probablement en ne libérant pas bien les resources USB, avec une disparition du bruit. J'ai remarqué qu'en branchant un DD externe le MacBook ne fait plus de bruit non plus.
De même quand on branche l'alim externe le bruit diminue...
Donc, oui il y a une influence du soft puisque dans les portables le soft contrôle partiellement l'alim, mais ce n'est pas un simple bug.


----------



## krylatov (8 Avril 2006)

Il y a plusieurs bruits agacants/

Mais ca depend de l envireonnement de travail.
Je ne les entends que lorsque je sui schez moi , au calme.


Bruit de la mise sous tension du chargeur, une sorte de vibration bizarre.

bruit du disque dur, je pense que c est lui , car des que j arrete de taper, au bout de quelques secondes, la machine doit se préparer à arreter le dur, et le grésillement cesse.

Mais ce bruit n est pas tout le temps présent. c est assez bizarre; je me demande si les disques en 100 go , sont touches par ce genre de bruit ; mon vieil alubook 1g ne fait pas tant de bruit
d'ailleurs aucun en fait depuis le changement du disque dur.

renaud


----------



## mutmut (8 Avril 2006)

zerozerosix a dit:
			
		

> J'ai remarqué qu'en branchant un DD externe le MacBook ne fait plus de bruit non plus.


je viens de tester un DD en usb2, et le sifflottement est toujours présent.


----------



## Tyler (8 Avril 2006)

ECOUTEZ BIEN CA :

Je possède un MBPRO W8612 (j'ai déjà posté avant) est je n'avais pas de bruit depuis le début (ou un léger très léger qui je pense était normal)

Ce soir, je l'ai branché (le mbp) sur le video projecteur pour regarder une video.
ET DEPUIS CE MOMENT, IL FAIT LE BRUIT AFFREUX du PROCESSEUR.

 

Mais qu'est-ce que c'est que ce bintz ?

Sérieux, là c'est n'importe quoi...


----------



## belzebuth (8 Avril 2006)

ce qui est marrant c'est que ce bruit ne se manifeste que sur batterie et "au repos" chez moi... dès que j'utilise le processeur, plus de problème...


----------



## Tyler (9 Avril 2006)

Ok je suis complètement NAZE.

Effectivement, n'ayant pas pu utiliser l'ibook sur batterie chez moi EFFECTIVEMENT il faut ce bruit lorsque je supprime l'alimentation...

Donc je suppose l'avoir depuis le début.

Je précise que sous Windows Xp Pro SP2 : AUCUN BRUIT A SIGNALER QUELQUE SOIT LA CONFIG (avec ou sans secteur.)


----------



## Nikkon (9 Avril 2006)

1 - oui, il y a du sifflement
2 - uniquement sur batterie ET lorsque le cpu est au repos
3 - 1,83 Ghz
4 - 512 Mo d'origine
5 - W8608

Après mise à jour du firmware : exactement pareil !

pas de bruit sous photo booth désolé


----------



## ttdi75 (9 Avril 2006)

Bonne nouvelle ! hier j'ai installé Quake 4 sur mon mac/XP; j'ai joué 2h avec les option graph au max (et en manquant de me bruler tellement le mac a chauffé !!!) et bien depuis j'ai le bruit sur windows aussi !!! en voila une nouvelle qu'elle est bonne !


----------



## Tox (9 Avril 2006)

Je continue de penser que ce bruit lié à la consommation du processeur se manifeste de manière aléatoire... En soit, ce n'est pas à proprement parler une anomalie...


----------



## nunut (9 Avril 2006)

Bonne nouvelle!
Bon suivant ce topic de trés prés ben en fait je passe mon temps à écouter les bruits de mon macbook.
Si le bruit processeur était bien présent au début et ce dés le démarrage, ben je crois bien qu'il à disparu.`

Alors soit je suis un peu sourd dans la plage de fréquence du bruit ou soit il s'est passé quelque chose.
Comme Mopod j'ai également l'impression que l'autonomie est de plus en plus importante (ou alors c'est mpi qui l'utilise de mieux en mieux)
Il ne chauffe pas tant que ça bref j'ai jamais eu autant l'impression d'en avoir pour mon argent lors d'un achat de mac (à part mon premier mac mais ça compte pas)
@+


----------



## theo987 (9 Avril 2006)

*1 - votre Macbook fait-il ce bruit (et pas celui dû à l'écran merci) ?*
Oui, un sifflement que j'ai déjà entendu sur mon PowerMac G5, quand j'utilise Dreamweaver et seulement dans ce cas, sur cette machine. Depuis la mise à jour du firmware, c'est moins perceptible (me semble-t-il), mais de toute façon ça n'a jamais été très fort : un peu de musique ou de bruit ambiant et on n'entendait rien du tout.

*2 - Le fait-il lorsqu'il est branché au secteur ou uniquement sur batterie*?*
ça n'a aucune influence, apparemment.

*3 - Quel processeur : 1,83 ou 2 Ghz ?*
2 Ghz

*4 - combien de RAM, sur combien de barrettes 1 ou 2 ?*
1 Go, sur une seule barrette

5 - Comment commence le numéro de série de votre mac ??? W8610 OU W8611 OU W8612 ???
W8612

J'ajoute que j'ai observé un phénomène étrange : j'ai branché le MacBook à un projecteur vidéo Epson, et j'avais laissé le son du Mac très bas sans le vouloir. En montant le son de la chaîne à laquelle le vidéoprojecteur était connecté, j'ai pu entendre le sifflement du processeur qui passait dans les enceintes ! Le phénomène s'est atténué quand j'ai monté le son du mac et baissé celui de la chaîne.

L'un dans l'autre, je veux rassurer ceux qui ont commandé ou veulent commander un MacBook Pro : c'est une excellente machine, et j'en suis très content. J'avais un Titanium 400 Mhz avant, et même si c'était déjà une très bonne machine, je ne regrette pas une seconde de l'avoir changée pour un MacBook !


----------



## zerozerosix (9 Avril 2006)

ttdi75 a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nouvelle ! hier j'ai installé Quake 4 sur mon mac/XP; j'ai joué 2h avec les option graph au max (et en manquant de me bruler tellement le mac a chauffé !!!) et bien depuis j'ai le bruit sur windows aussi !!! en voila une nouvelle qu'elle est bonne !


 
C'est peut-être le bruit de l'inverter board qui s'occupe de l'écran. Essaye de mettre la luminosité de l'écran au max ou à 0. Si ça fait disparaitre le bruit, c'est l'inverter board qu'il faut changer. Apple prend en charge la réparation.


----------



## Tyler (9 Avril 2006)

theo987 a dit:
			
		

> *1
> 
> J'ajoute que j'ai observé un phénomène étrange : j'ai branché le MacBook à un projecteur vidéo Epson, et j'avais laissé le son du Mac très bas sans le vouloir. En montant le son de la chaîne à laquelle le vidéoprojecteur était connecté, j'ai pu entendre le sifflement du processeur qui passait dans les enceintes ! Le phénomène s'est atténué quand j'ai monté le son du mac et baissé celui de la chaîne.
> 
> *


*

Pareil, ça passe dans les enceintes aussi.*


----------



## lazarusgrp (11 Avril 2006)

J'ai également ce problème de gresillement très désagréable. Etant sensible, je ne peu absolument pas utiliser mon magnifique macbook sur batterie. 

1 - il fait ce bruit (verification faite avec le log de photo ainsi que sur windows) 

2 - Le bruit est fort principalement sur batterie mais sur secteur il est egalement audible mais plus faiblement 

3 - Le proc est un 2 Ghz 

4 - 1.5 Mo en 2 barretes 

5 - LA SERIE EST W8610 

Apple m'a expliqué qu'effectivement sur les series antérieure à 8612 le problème existait. 

Heureusement pour moi que j'ai un detailant compréhensible car il ne cesse de me changer la machine en attendant une serie >12


----------



## bioub (11 Avril 2006)

lazarusgrp a dit:
			
		

> Apple m'a expliqué qu'effectivement sur les series antérieure à 8612 le problème existait.


Malheureusement le problème existe aussi sur les séries 8612 comme le prouve ce thread...


----------



## Ch'pitof (13 Avril 2006)

Je suis passé à mon AppleCenter tt à l'heure à ce sujet ils m'ont dit de télécharger un petit logiciel gratuit qui s'appelle "bequiet" permettant de régler le processeur a 7 voire 10% ce qui permettait d'arrêter ces bruits en attendant une solution logicielle d'Apple.
Seul pb, je ne trouve pas ce logiciel ni sur google ni ici, du moins je ne l'ai pas vu 
Si qqun a un lien ce serait vraiment sympa!

Ou une autre solution bien sur 

Merci!


----------



## zerozerosix (13 Avril 2006)

Ch'pitof a dit:
			
		

> Je suis passé à mon AppleCenter tt à l'heure à ce sujet ils m'ont dit de télécharger un petit logiciel gratuit qui s'appelle "bequiet" permettant de régler le processeur a 7 voire 10% ce qui permettait d'arrêter ces bruits en attendant une solution logicielle d'Apple.
> Seul pb, je ne trouve pas ce logiciel ni sur google ni ici, du moins je ne l'ai pas vu
> Si qqun a un lien ce serait vraiment sympa!
> 
> ...


Salut, le soft s'appelle en fait QuietMBP et je te déconseille de le télécharger : ce soft fait effectivement tourner à vide le processeur, il utilise donc inutilement 7 à 8% des resources, c'est bête. En plus comme le processeur tourne tout le temps, le MBP chauffe plus. Enfin la batterie en prend un sacré coup (30 min).
Il existe un soft qui s'appelle MagicNoiseKiller qui fait la même chose (arrêter le bruit), SANS utiliser aucune resource processeur. La batterie perd environ 15 20 min. Problème : ce soft ne marche plus avec OS 10.4.6...
LA SOLUTION A UTILISER POUR L'INSTANT : Le widget mirror : si le bruit te gêne, tu le lances, puis tu l'éteins dès que le bruit du MBP s'est arrêté. Comparable à MagicNoiseKiller, sauf que ça fonctionne toujours avec 10.4.6, l'inconvénient c'est que c'est un widget et qu'il n'y a pas de moyen facile de le lancer/fermer automatiquement.

Ce qui me fait penser que ce n'est pas un problème lié au processeur mais aux circuits de l'alimentation : mirror fait marcher l'isight qui est sur le bus USB, or j'ai constaté que certains périph usb arrêtaient ce bruit, probablement parce qu'ils modifient l'utilisation de l'énergie (tout comme l'utilisation du processeur d'ailleurs, ou même du DD)...


----------



## marc-aurel (13 Avril 2006)

moi je viens de recevoir mon mbp serie w8613
je voudrais comparer le bruit de mon mbp mais je ne trouve plus où entendre le fameux bruit !
un lien svp !
merci


----------



## Ch'pitof (14 Avril 2006)

Merci bien zerozerosix, je vais suivre tes conseils et utiliser le widget mirror; il n'y a plus qu'à esperer une correction rapide de ce petit pb qui à force devient un peu fatiguant...Surtout quand on travaille à côté du monstre 

Marc-aurel, je n'ai trouvé que ça pour les bruits du MBP sur un euh...autre site, j'espère que ça t'aidera!

http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?act=ST&f=2&t=163613&st=0

Bonne soirée et bon week end!

ch'pitof


----------



## marc-aurel (14 Avril 2006)

j'ai bien un MBP avec n serie en w8613 et aucun bruit
j'ai bien écouté ma bécane et les sons sur le net, rien de comparable.
j'en suis heureux.
pour précision : mbp 1.83 , 512 ram
j'espère que le pb sera résolu rapidement pour ceux qui y sont confronté.


----------



## marc-aurel (14 Avril 2006)

double post désolé


----------



## volabelle (14 Avril 2006)

moi aussi je viens d'avoir mon macbook pro et le bruit du cpu est très discret, sur batterie comme sur secteur! n° W8613! Il est vraiment fantastique! 
1,83Ghz et 512 mo


----------



## marc-aurel (14 Avril 2006)

volabelle a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi je viens d'avoir mon macbook pro et le bruit du cpu est très discret, sur batterie comme sur secteur! n° W8613! Il est vraiment fantastique!
> 1,83Ghz et 512 mo



moi aussi j'en suis très content ;-)
mais je pense mettre 1 Go de plus bientôt
je pense prendre une barette chez Macway, qu'en pensez vous ?
bonne journée à tous


----------



## zerozerosix (14 Avril 2006)

WOOOOT

Mon MBP est revenu ce matin du SAV... Au total une semaine chrono... Au passage les gens d'Aldorande à qui j'ai demandé 2 fois par téléphone et mail de me contacter avant de renvoyer le colis ne l'ont pas fait... coup de bol ce matin je bossais pas, et alors que je m'appretais à passer un long WE désoeuvré et sans MBP, surprise de Chronopost.  

J'avais 2 problèmes : le bruit du processeur, vraiment très fort et très gênant, et un problème de ventilo qui faisait meu... meu... avec une erreur TmOP au test hardware...

Le SAV a changé la carte mère (pas de chance ils ne se sont pas trompé, ils ont bien remis une CM avec un Core Duo 1,83  )

Le bruit du processeur, s'il est toujours présent, est (peut-être) un peu moins, fort, et il faut être en ambiance calme pour qu'il deviennent gênant (il l'était tout le temps avant).
Pour le meu... meu... ça n'a rien changé du tout... Il fait toujours meu... meu... après avoir bien chauffé... pfff

Moralité : avant qu'une solution officielle ne viennent d'Apple, gardez donc votre MBP chez vous. Une semaine de perdue pour des prunes.


----------



## la fraise (14 Avril 2006)

zerozerosix a dit:
			
		

> WOOOOT
> 
> 
> Moralité : avant qu'une solution officielle ne viennent d'Apple, gardez donc votre MBP chez vous. Une semaine de perdue pour des prunes.




c'est rassurant... en tous cas merci du conseil que je vais suivre.... mais bon, faut quand meme que je fasse quelque chose pour le bruit de l'écran....( je sais: c'est pas le sujet... )


----------



## belzebuth (14 Avril 2006)

bon ben c'est que le meuh meuh est pas si grave alors....

par contre il est un poil embetant quand même...


----------



## bbd (14 Avril 2006)

zerozerosix a dit:
			
		

> Il existe un soft qui s'appelle MagicNoiseKiller qui fait la même chose (arrêter le bruit), SANS utiliser aucune resource processeur. La batterie perd environ 15 20 min. Problème : ce soft ne marche plus avec OS 10.4.6...



En fait sous 10.4.6 on peut se servir de MagicNoiseKiller. Il faut lancer PhotoBooth le fermer puis lancer MNK. Et le grillon se tait.


----------



## zerozerosix (14 Avril 2006)

bbd a dit:
			
		

> En fait sous 10.4.6 on peut se servir de MagicNoiseKiller. Il faut lancer PhotoBooth le fermer puis lancer MNK. Et le grillon se tait.



C'est plus compliqué que le Widget mirror. L'intérêt de MagicNoiseKiller c'était qu'on pouvait le lancer automatiquement lors du boot.


----------



## volabelle (14 Avril 2006)

Pour le meuh meuh, j'ai aussi ce bruit, ce sont les ventilos qui fonctionnent par intermittence mais je pense pas que cela soit anormale... Je l'ai reçu hier soir et je m'en suis servi très tard, et je les entendais de temps en temps, mais bon... Sinon j'ai fais de la compression et j'ai monté un film avec imovie, la bête est vraiment rapide, mais y a pas il faut que je rajoute de la ram, car 512 c'est vraiment trop juste...


----------



## zerozerosix (14 Avril 2006)

volabelle a dit:
			
		

> Pour le meuh meuh, j'ai aussi ce bruit, ce sont les ventilos qui fonctionnent par intermittence mais je pense pas que cela soit anormale... Je l'ai reçu hier soir et je m'en suis servi très tard, et je les entendais de temps en temps, mais bon... Sinon j'ai fais de la compression et j'ai monté un film avec imovie, la bête est vraiment rapide, mais y a pas il faut que je rajoute de la ram, car 512 c'est vraiment trop juste...



Le meu meu ne traduit probablement pas un disfonctionnement matériel, par contre le mec qui à programmé la gestion des ventilos est un manche, normalement le ventilo devrait se mettre à ventiler un bon coup pendant 30 s à 1 minute, histoire de refroidir le MBP, puis se taire un bon coup, et pas faire de vains démarrages/arrêts/démarrages... espérons que la prochaine version corrigera cette attitude champètre du MBP (sincèrement, le soir vous êtes dans le lit votre femme dort et le MBP fait meu meu... y a de quoi passer pour un débile  ), et c'est encore pire par exemple dans une bibliothèque


----------



## belzebuth (14 Avril 2006)

voui moi si je suis sur secteur je lance un truc intense en processeur histoire qu'il ne s'arrête plus... car il fait moins de bruit en régime qu'en phase de démarrage/arret.


----------



## marc-aurel (14 Avril 2006)

Tyler a dit:
			
		

> J'ai 1,5 go, avec 512 mo de base et ajout d'une barrette de chez macway (celle de marque).
> Serial W8612



peux-tu me donner plus de précisions sur la barette car je pense en acheter une d'1 Go chez MacWay justement

merci


----------



## marc-aurel (14 Avril 2006)

j'ai parlé trop vite
mon MBP w8613 fait un léger bruit
qui disparait quand j'utilise le trackpad en défilement vertical ; bizarre
avec le widgetmiror effectivement plus de grillon 
plus de grillon non plus si photobooth est en marche


----------



## tinibook (15 Avril 2006)

Si cela peut faire avancer le schmileumilblick!
1 - votre macbook fait il ce bruit ( et pas celui du a l'écran merci ) ???
Oui.

2 - Le fait il lorsqu'il est branché au secteur ou uniquement sur battereie ???
Les deux mais plus avec la batterie

3 - Quelle processeur 1,83 ou 2 Ghz ???
2 GHz

4 - combien de RAM sur combien de barretes 1 ou 2 ???
1 * 1 Go

5 - Comment commence le numéro de série de votre mac ??? 
W8613

Petite remarque, sous (hem!) XP  y'a pas de bruit!


----------



## Iotai (15 Avril 2006)

Bonjour à tous,
Premier post après mon switch ! 
Commande de mon Macbook Pro lundi par téléphone (MIPE). Livraison jeudi... Merci UPS 

1 - votre macbook fait il ce bruit ( et pas celui du a l'écran merci ) ???
Oui.

2 - Le fait il lorsqu'il est branché au secteur ou uniquement sur battereie ???
Batterie uniquement il me semble
3 - Quelle processeur 1,83 ou 2 Ghz ???
1,83GHz
4 - combien de RAM sur combien de barretes 1 ou 2 ???
512Mo
5 - Comment commence le numéro de série de votre mac ??? 
W8613

Et moi qui espérait que tout se passerait bien en voyant ce numéro de série avant même le premier démarrage...

Je m'y ferai j'espère... Pourtant je suis plutôt maniaque dans mon genre


----------



## adils (16 Avril 2006)

slt,
j'ai reçu mon mbp ya une semaine, c vrai k'ilya un petit bruit aigu ms bon insignifiable vraiment


----------



## la fraise (17 Avril 2006)

bon, c'est vrai que avec miror le grillon disparait, mais ce petit widget bouffe 20% d'activité du proc ( d'apres le moniteur d'activité) : c'est quand meme abusé !!!!!!


----------



## Tyler (17 Avril 2006)

Ouais, alors la barette, c'est celle-ci :
http://www.macway.com/product_info.php?cPath=1834_1835_1837&products_id=5164

En fait c'est celle sans marque, mais je me dis que 40 euros de difference pour du danelec, ça fait chero... (Tout fonctionne bien avec ces barettes là, j'en ai toujours acheté, jamais eu de blem...)


----------



## Tox (17 Avril 2006)

Tyler a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, alors la barette, c'est celle-ci :
> http://www.macway.com/product_info.php?cPath=1834_1835_1837&products_id=5164
> 
> En fait c'est celle sans marque, mais je me dis que 40 euros de difference pour du danelec, ça fait chero... (Tout fonctionne bien avec ces barettes là, j'en ai toujours acheté, jamais eu de blem...)


Si Macway garantit ses produits "no name", le risque est faible de se planter.


----------



## zerozerosix (17 Avril 2006)

la fraise a dit:
			
		

> bon, c'est vrai que avec miror le grillon disparait, mais ce petit widget bouffe 20% d'activité du proc ( d'apres le moniteur d'activité) : c'est quand meme abusé !!!!!!



Tu peux fermer Mirror juste après l'avoir lancé : je ré-explique la procédure : au démarrage (ou après peu importe), ouvrir dashbord, lancer le widget mirror, en profiter pour vous recoiffer, FERMER LE WIDGET (en cliquant sur la croix en haut à gauche du mirror, si elle n'est pas apparente faire ALT en passant sur le widget), ensuite une fois mirror fermé vous pouvez fermer dashboard. Dernière étape : profitez du silence  
Normalement avec cette procédure, il n'y a pas d'utilisation du processeur


----------



## marc-aurel (17 Avril 2006)

Tyler a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, alors la barette, c'est celle-ci :
> http://www.macway.com/product_info.php?cPath=1834_1835_1837&products_id=5164
> 
> En fait c'est celle sans marque, mais je me dis que 40 euros de difference pour du danelec, ça fait chero... (Tout fonctionne bien avec ces barettes là, j'en ai toujours acheté, jamais eu de blem...)



elle est garantie combien de temps cette barette "No name" Macway ?
(j'ai rien trouvé sur leur site)

merci


----------



## OmBreNoiRe (18 Avril 2006)

Bonjour,

J'ai un 8614 et le bruit est toujours là !
C'est encore pire lorsque je me met se produit.
Pour ne plus avoir le bruit : 
 -  Je lance le widget mirror et je le ferme
 -  Je boot sur XP.

Je pense que l'on peut faire intervenir le SAV pour ce bruit, mais si le problème n'est pas encore identifié par apple ça ne sert à rien !

Quelqu'un sait si ce problème est pris en charge par la pomme ?

Merci !!


----------



## zerozerosix (18 Avril 2006)

Ce problème de bruit de processeur qui disparait avec Mirror n'est PAS pris en charge correctement par Apple : Il s'agit d'un problème de conception ou de qualité des composants utilisés (ou alors d'un problème de gestion de l'énergie par Mac OS X ??). C'est la loterie avec chaque machine. J'avais fait un sondage à ce sujet et il semble qu'au moins 70 % des MBP sont affectés.
Au mieux tu peux espérer un remplacement de ta machine par une autre, et tu as 70 % de malchance que ta machine de remplacement soit aussi affecté. En cas de remplacement de la carte mère, et bien c'est le même topo : inefficace la plupart du temps. De toute façon il est fort probable qu'Apple te réponde que ce bruit n'est pas anormal et qu'ils refusent de le prendre en charge... Si tu as le temps et le courage, tu peux donc tenter, comme certains américains l'ont fait, de multiples échanges jusqu'à tomber sur une machine parfaite. Sinon tu peux espérer un patch software cosmétique ou une encore plus hypothétique modification du matériel avec rappel en masse...


----------



## la fraise (18 Avril 2006)

zerozerosix a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux fermer Mirror juste après l'avoir lancé : je ré-explique la procédure : au démarrage (ou après peu importe), ouvrir dashbord, lancer le widget mirror, en profiter pour vous recoiffer, FERMER LE WIDGET (en cliquant sur la croix en haut à gauche du mirror, si elle n'est pas apparente faire ALT en passant sur le widget), ensuite une fois mirror fermé vous pouvez fermer dashboard. Dernière étape : profitez du silence
> Normalement avec cette procédure, il n'y a pas d'utilisation du processeur




oui c'est sur... merci !!! :love: 

mais malgré tout je trouve ça abuser de devoir faire ces manip... quand même, il sait faire tout pleins de trucs mon MBP mais pas fermer sa g..... ?!!   

et puis j'ai toujours le bruit des inverters ( je sais c toujours pas le sujet...)


----------



## florent95 (18 Avril 2006)

Bonjour a tous voici mon premier post.

pour ma part mac bok pro 1.83 GHZ 100Go DD 7200 tr => AUCUN bruit !!!!
le seul bruit que j'ai eu a été pendant une réinstalltion de tout mon mac avec lesecteur de branché, le bruit a durée 10 Sec pas plus mais depuis rien a signaler !!.


----------



## thegreatfab (20 Avril 2006)

1 - votre macbook fait il ce bruit ( et pas celui du a l'écran merci ) ???
*Non

* 2 - Le fait il lorsqu'il est branché au secteur ou uniquement sur battereie ???
*/*

* 3 - Quelle processeur 1,83 ou 2 Ghz ???
1,83GHz*

4 - combien de RAM sur combien de barretes 1 ou 2 ???
*1 Go (1 barrete)*

5 - Comment commence le numéro de série de votre mac ??? 
* W8615

*Je dois dire qd même qu'il est super beau... Je trouvais mon (feu) iBook beau, mais là, il est beau et classe.


----------



## newmacuserperdu (27 Avril 2006)

Il serait bon que les nouveaux propriétaires de MBPro se manifestent pour voir si le problème existe toujours 

Merci


----------



## liviaou (27 Avril 2006)

1 - votre macbook fait il ce bruit ( et pas celui du a l'écran merci ) ???
*Oui

* 2 - Le fait il lorsqu'il est branché au secteur ou uniquement sur battereie ???
*Uniquement sur la batterie

* 3 - Quelle processeur 1,83 ou 2 GHz ???
*2 GHz
* 
4 - combien de RAM sur combien de barretes 1 ou 2 ???
*1 Go (1 barrete)*

5 - Comment commence le numéro de série de votre mac ??? 
* W8615
*
Sinon, c'est une machine ultra performante et qui a vraiment la classe. J'en suis tombé amoureux.


----------



## Gloubi99 (27 Avril 2006)

Bonjour,

Malgré une recherche dans les forums je ne trouve ce sujet que maintenant... entre-temps j'ai ouvert un nouveau sujet à propos de ce fameux bruit que j'entend à travers les hauts-parleurs de mon MBP.


			
				newmacuserperdu a dit:
			
		

> 1 - votre macbook fait il ce bruit ( et pas celui du a l'écran merci )  ???


Oui  


			
				newmacuserperdu a dit:
			
		

> 2 - Le fait il lorsqu'il est branché au secteur ou uniquement sur battereie ???


Il fait le bruit aussi quand il est branché au secteur. Le bruit s'amplifie quand je le déconnecte du secteur.


			
				newmacuserperdu a dit:
			
		

> 3 - Quelle processeur 1,83  ou 2 Ghz  ???


1.83 Ghz


			
				newmacuserperdu a dit:
			
		

> 4 - combien de RAM sur combien de barretes 1 ou 2 ???


une barrette de 512, celle d'origine.


			
				newmacuserperdu a dit:
			
		

> 5 - Comment commence le numéro de série de votre mac ??? W8610 OU W8611 OU W8612 ???


W8614XXXXXX


----------



## AcidZool (28 Avril 2006)

Bonsoir une question de pur curiosité.

Le problème touche des 15 pouces, mais en ce qui concerne le 17 pouces fraîchement sorti, existe t'il déjà des témoignages ?


----------



## Tox (29 Avril 2006)

Encore quelques jours de patience et les premiers utilisateurs francophones vont toucher leurs machines. Sûr que nous aurons dès lors un maximun d'informations...


----------



## projetchaos (29 Avril 2006)

Jai un MBP 15 
512
1,83
Serial W8613 
Aucun bruit à l'horizon


----------



## macarel (3 Mai 2006)

1 - votre macbook fait il ce bruit ( et pas celui du a l'écran merci ) ???
Oui

 2 - Le fait il lorsqu'il est branché au secteur ou uniquement sur batterie ???
Uniquement sur la batterie   

3 - Quelle processeur 1,83 ou 2 GHz ???
1.83GHz

4 - combien de RAM sur combien de barretes 1 ou 2 ???
512 (1 barette)( pour le moment, j'attends une barette)

5 - Comment commence le numéro de série de votre mac ??? 
W8611

:mouais: :mouais:


----------



## newmacuserperdu (3 Mai 2006)

Allez voir ce post
super idée

a suivre 

Olivier



*http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=3788454#post3788454*


----------



## audery (3 Mai 2006)

projetchaos a dit:
			
		

> Jai un MBP 15
> 512
> 1,83
> Serial W8613
> Aucun bruit à l'horizon



j'ai un W8617 est rien a signaler non plus


----------



## Zitounesup (6 Mai 2006)

1 - votre macbook fait il ce bruit ( et pas celui du a l'écran merci ) ???
Oui

 2 - Le fait il lorsqu'il est branché au secteur ou uniquement sur batterie ???
Uniquement sur la batterie

3 - Quelle processeur 1,83 ou 2 GHz ???
1.83GHz

4 - combien de RAM sur combien de barretes 1 ou 2 ???
1Go

5 - Comment commence le numéro de série de votre mac ??? 
W8611

A part ça je trouve que ce n'est pas la mort. Certe, ce bruit devient gênant dans un environement calme, mais le widget mirror résout le problème, même si comme beaucoup je pense qu'à plus de 2000 Apple aurait du fair quelque chose!


----------



## macarel (6 Mai 2006)

Bon, j'ai l'impression que ça se précise, 
W8611
1,83 GHz

A part ça je trouve que ce n'est pas la mort. Certe, ce bruit devient gênant dans un environement calme, mais le widget mirror résout le problème, même si comme beaucoup je pense qu'à plus de 2000 Apple aurait du fair quelque chose!

Moi, ça me gène, d'abord parce que j'utilise mon ordi pour prendre des notes pendant des réunions, donc le bruit est plutôt génânt, et de deux, quand j'enrégistre de la musique (chant, repiquage ampli,etc) avec des micros, tout bruit parasitaire est pas de bienvenue


----------



## Zitounesup (6 Mai 2006)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> Moi, ça me gène, d'abord parce que j'utilise mon ordi pour prendre des notes pendant des réunions, donc le bruit est plutôt génânt, et de deux, quand j'enrégistre de la musique (chant, repiquage ampli,etc) avec des micros, tout bruit parasitaire est pas de bienvenue



C'est sur que dans ce cas je comprends que le whine noise devienne agaçant!
La solution est d'utiliser le widget ou bien tu branches l'isight et prends des photos des tes collegues et poste les nous  Comme ça d'une pierre deux coups : tu prends des notes pénard et on en profite même


----------



## macarel (7 Mai 2006)

Zitounesup a dit:
			
		

> C'est sur que dans ce cas je comprends que le whine noise devienne agaçant!
> La solution est d'utiliser le widget ou bien tu branches l'isight et prends des photos des tes collegues et poste les nous  Comme ça d'une pierre deux coups : tu prends des notes pénard et on en profite même



Suis pas sûr que vous en "profiterez", tu n'as pas vu nos tronches,


----------



## belzebuth (7 Mai 2006)

ça sert encore à qqch que le sgens viennent raconter oui oui non 512 2GHz??? en gros ya rien moyen d'en retirer du tout...


----------



## Zitounesup (7 Mai 2006)

belzebuth a dit:
			
		

> ça sert encore à qqch que le sgens viennent raconter oui oui non 512 2GHz??? en gros ya rien moyen d'en retirer du tout...



C'est vrai, c'est plus de la spéculation qu'autre chose, ou bien un moyen de détecter les sourds


----------



## macarel (7 Mai 2006)

Zitounesup a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai, c'est plus de la spéculation qu'autre chose, ou bien un moyen de détecter les sourds


Je suis en attente d'une barete d 1 Go, on va voir si quelquechose change


----------



## belzebuth (7 Mai 2006)

je viens de poser mon MBP sur une table en bois, il fait toujours du bruit... 
demain j'essaye la table en tissu...


----------



## audery (8 Mai 2006)

belzebuth a dit:
			
		

> je viens de poser mon MBP sur une table en bois, il fait toujours du bruit...
> demain j'essaye la table en tissu...



tu peux essayer de le poser sur un set de table en caoutchou ou plastique


----------



## adils (10 Mai 2006)

audery a dit:
			
		

> tu peux essayer de le poser sur un set de table en caoutchou ou plastique


pas de plastique ça risque de fondre, et abimer le mbp, faites attention, le tissu ça peut aller, et je pense par rapport au bruit, il faut attendre quelques mois meme si c'est abusé qu'un grnd nombre de consommateurs se plaignent notemment les mbp 17" qui pourraient avoir le meme bruit, c'est à verifier


----------



## marc-aurel (10 Mai 2006)

bonjour ,

j'ai un pb : avec widget mirror (allumé puis éteint) le bruit disparaissait

j'ai fait les dernières mises à jour et depuis qd widget mirror est allumé puis éteint, le bruit persiste.

suis-je le seul dans ce cas ?
existe-il une solution ? (autre que de laisser widget mirror en fonctionnement)

merci


----------



## zerozerosix (10 Mai 2006)

marc-aurel a dit:
			
		

> bonjour ,
> 
> j'ai un pb : avec widget mirror (allumé puis éteint) le bruit disparaissait
> 
> ...



Version ultra rapide : non, oui 

Version longue :
Réponse là


----------



## TrafficDeCouenne (11 Mai 2006)

1 - votre macbook fait il ce bruit ( et pas celui du a l'écran merci ) ???
*Oui

* 2 - Le fait il lorsqu'il est branché au secteur ou uniquement sur battereie ???
*Batterie et secteur

* 3 - Quelle processeur 1,83 ou 2 GHz ???
*1,83 GHz
* 
4 - combien de RAM sur combien de barretes 1 ou 2 ???
*512 Mo*

5 - Comment commence le numéro de série de votre mac ??? 
* W8615
*
Je le savais en l'achetant, donc ça me derange mais sans plus...
Perso, je fais confiance à Apple pour sortir une belle Maj logicielle qui réparera ce probème

Ce qui m'embête le plus c'est plutôt la chauffe de la bête...


----------



## cospino (13 Juin 2006)

1 - votre macbook fait il ce bruit ( et pas celui du a l'écran merci ) ???
*Oui*

2 - Le fait il lorsqu'il est branché au secteur ou uniquement sur battereie ???
*Secteur et batterie*

3 - Quelle processeur 1,83 ou 2 GHz ???
*2 GHz*

4 - combien de RAM sur combien de barretes 1 ou 2 ???
*1 Go (1 barrete)*

5 - Comment commence le numéro de série de votre mac ??? 
*W8611*

J'ai demandé une réparation au vendeur qui pense que le problème viendrait de la carte mère à changer   Pour ce prix on a bien le droit d'avoir un ordinateur impeccable :hein: :hein: :hein:


----------



## Ptitpim (8 Août 2006)

1 - votre macbook fait il ce bruit ( et pas celui du a l'écran merci ) ???
*Oui*

2 - Le fait il lorsqu'il est branché au secteur ou uniquement sur battereie ???
*Batterie uniquement*

3 - Quelle processeur 1,83 ou 2 GHz ???
*2 GHz*

4 - combien de RAM sur combien de barretes 1 ou 2 ???
*512 Mo (1 barrete) + 1 barette de 1 Go d'origine CLG Informatique*

5 - Comment commence le numéro de série de votre mac ??? 
*W8623 (acheté fin juillet)


*J'ai acheté mon MBP à la FNAC en prenant la garantie Tranquilité 3 ans. Je n'ai pas encore contacté le support et j'hésite encore un peu à le faire. Est-ce que je dois plutôt contacter le support d'Apple au cas où ils me fassent faire une manipulation ?

Sinon j'ai essayé la solution du Widget Mirror : lorsque je le met en marche je n'ai plus de bruit, mais lorsque je le ferme, le bruit revient. J'ai essayé de quitter le Dashboard avec le widget  "Stop Dashboard" mais le problème reste identique.

Sinon que dire, j'adore cette machine et je suis très content d'avoir switcher. J'accepte le problème de la chaleur (je pose le MBP sur la table, ça m'évite de me griller les cuisses même si c'est la saison ces barbecues ), mais ce sifflement est vraiment dommage. Il me semble que j'ai le même bruit sur mon Dell D810 que j'utilise au bureau, mais sur ce dernier le bruit est constant avec ou sans alimentation branchée, je ne sais pas si celà a un rapport avec le MBP. 
Je préfère cependant le sifflement du MBP à celui du Dell car en plus d'avoir un bruit extérieur sur le Dell, j'ai un bruit dans la sortie casque ce qui m'empêche de l'utiliser pour écouter de la musique 

Ah oui dernière précision, j'ai mis tous les logiciels à jour sur le MBP et j'ai essayé d'installer les firmware MBP 15" mais il me dit que je n'ai pas besoin de les installer. Tout est donc à jour.


----------



## Jorus35 (8 Août 2006)

1 - votre macbook fait il ce bruit ( et pas celui du a l'écran merci ) ???
*Oui*

2 - Le fait il lorsqu'il est branché au secteur ou uniquement sur battereie ???
*Batterie uniquement*

3 - Quelle processeur 1,83 ou 2 GHz ???
*2 GHz*

4 - combien de RAM sur combien de barretes 1 ou 2 ???
*2 barettes de 1Go GSKILL

* 5 - Comment commence le numéro de série de votre mac ??? 
*W8626 (reçu début aout)

*Mon MBP repart avant la fin de semaine chez Apple pour un remplacement car en plus de ça j'avais une autonomie plus faible de jour que de nuit!!! (2h40/3h30) Sachant que le jour je fais de la bureautique et la nuit je mate mes DivX!!! J'ai aussi un seul des deux crochets à fonctionner pour fermer l'écran et deux points de colle minuscule ou je ne sais trop quoi autour de l'écran... Pour une machine à ce prix j'attends une qualité optimale donc retour chez Apple


----------



## Ptitpim (8 Août 2006)

Aïe, je vois que je ne suis pas le seul à avoir ce problème avec cette version de matériel.

Jorus35, est-ce que tu avais acheté ton MBP directement sur l'Apple store ? Comment as-tu contacté Apple ? Est-ce qu'ils t'ont proposé des manipulations à faire sur le portable ?

merci


----------



## Jorus35 (8 Août 2006)

Ptitpim a dit:
			
		

> Aïe, je vois que je ne suis pas le seul à avoir ce problème avec cette version de matériel.
> 
> Jorus35, est-ce que tu avais acheté ton MBP directement sur l'Apple store ? Comment as-tu contacté Apple ? Est-ce qu'ils t'ont proposé des manipulations à faire sur le portable ?
> 
> merci



Oui je l'ai acheté sur l'Apple Store avec l'offre MIPE. J'ai appelé le 825.... tu le trouvera sur le support Apple sur leur site. Comme je suis dans le délais de rétractation ils ne m'ont pas proposé de manip', j'ai demandé direct un remplacement. TNT doit me contacter pour venir reprendre la bete et mon nouveau MBP est déjà en attente d'expédition sur le suivi en ligne d'apple.
J'ai appelé chez Apple juste avant de poster tout à l'heure


----------



## HImac in touch (9 Août 2006)

Ouh là que de problèmes , je croyais que c'était réglé ces histoires de chauffage et tout , vous me faites peur :S


----------



## Jorus35 (9 Août 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> Ouh là que de problèmes , je croyais que c'était réglé ces histoires de chauffage et tout , vous me faites peur :S



J'ai peut être pas eu de chance.... En tout cas je te tiens au courant dès le changement. Mais quand j'avais commandé sur l'apple store le vendeur m'avait dit au tel qu'il lui restait des stocks de dispo direct pour le MIPE donc je pense que le stock était composé de MBP contenant ce petit pb....
Et concernant l'autonomie, je pense que le problème à la même originie. Mais depuis hier j'ai un nouveau truc, l'Airport Extreme qui se déconnecte dès que je mets une video en plein écran pendant un certain temps.... En gros je pense que ma carte mère doit avoir un petit problème...
En gros comme qui dirait c'est de la faute à pas de chance (ou plutot APPLE???!!!) mais bon je suis étudiant, c'est l'été je peux me passer de portable pendant quelques jours sans problèmes


----------



## macarel (9 Août 2006)

Bon, j'ai contacté Applecare, je suis éligible pour un changement de carte mère.
Maintenant faudra que je décide:mouais: 
Je pense que je vais attende quelques retours de machines quandmême, j'ai essuyé assez de plâtres pour le moment


----------



## HImac in touch (9 Août 2006)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> Bon, j'ai contact&#233; Applecare, je suis &#233;ligible pour un changement de carte m&#232;re.
> Maintenant faudra que je d&#233;cide:mouais:
> Je pense que je vais attende quelques retours de machines quandm&#234;me, j'ai essuy&#233; assez de pl&#226;tres pour le moment


 
Jusqu'&#224; la sortie des nouveaux MBP ??    :rateau:


----------



## Ptitpim (9 Août 2006)

Héhé 

Mais je suis du même avis que macarel, j'ai hâte de lire les impressions des personnes qui ont récupéré leur MBP après changement de la carte mère.
Je les remercie d'ailleurs s'ils peuvent poster leurs commentaires à ce sujet.


----------



## macarel (9 Août 2006)

Ptitpim a dit:
			
		

> Héhé
> 
> Mais je suis du même avis que macarel, j'ai hâte de lire les impressions des personnes qui ont récupéré leur MBP après changement de la carte mère.
> Je les remercie d'ailleurs s'ils peuvent poster leurs commentaires à ce sujet.



Patience, patience


----------



## austinlolo (9 Août 2006)

Bonjour,
j'ai achet&#233; mon mbpro a la fnac y'a quelques mois, et il fait le bruit penible, sous le clavier, qui s'eteind lorsque je lance phototooth, ou mirror...

a votre avis, je telephone a applecare ? ou je retourne a la fnac avec la bete?

et autre question :
si le portable part en r&#233;paration...il part avec son disque dur, et toutes les donn&#233;es perso qu'il contient.
Vous faites quoi vous? vous faites un backup complet du disque (image disque) et un format c:\ (pardon, je viens du monde pc...) ?


----------



## Ptitpim (9 Août 2006)

austinlolo a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> j'ai achet&#233; mon mbpro a la fnac y'a quelques mois, et il fait le bruit penible, sous le clavier, qui s'eteind lorsque je lance phototooth, ou mirror...
> 
> a votre avis, je telephone a applecare ? ou je retourne a la fnac avec la bete?
> ...


Bonjour,

J'ai moi m&#234;me &#233;galement achet&#233; mon MBP (avec garantie tranquilit&#233; 3 ans) il y a une semaine &#224; la FNAC mais je ne les ai pas encore contact&#233; &#233;tant actuellement en vacances et d'ailleurs je n'ai pas les papiers du portable sur moi .
Je me pose la m&#234;me question que toi, surtout que je me demande si la Fnac est bien au courant de la politique de changement de carte m&#232;re d'Apple. J'ai &#233;galement peur que le portable reste plus longtemps en SAV chez eux que chez Apple :mouais:
Bref je n'ai pas encore pris ma d&#233;cision mais je reste optimiste quand &#224; un &#233;ventuel correctif logiciel. Je ne connais pas bien le monde Apple mais &#233;tant donn&#233; que le probl&#232;me n'appara&#238;t pas lorsque je suis sous Windows, il n'y a donc pas qu'un probl&#232;me mat&#233;riel l&#224; dessous... est-ce que je me trompe ? J'attends donc de voir ce que donne l'&#233;change de carte m&#232;re d'Apple sur les premi&#232;res personnes l'ayant test&#233;.

Est-ce que le bruit appara&#238;t chez toi uniquement sur batterie ? Est-ce qu'il r&#233;appara&#238;t quand tu &#233;teinds l'iSight ?


----------



## austinlolo (9 Août 2006)

Ptitpim a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> Est-ce que le bruit apparaît chez toi uniquement sur batterie ? Est-ce qu'il réapparaît quand tu éteinds l'iSight ?



le bruit apparait sur secteur ou batterie.
il s'interrompt dés que la webcam est allumée, ou que le disque dur tourne pour par exemple lancer une appli.
Le bruit revient sitot que la machine est en baisse d'activité.

isight doit consommer des ressources cpu, et c'est cette activité continue qui l'empeche de "couiner"

si tu ne remarques pas ce pb sous windows (je n'ai pas fais attention, moi..donc peut etre que bruit n'est pas présent sous windows) c'est peut etre que le cpu est moins "en veille" sous xp qu'osx (ce qui ne m'etonnerait pas)


----------



## Jorus35 (9 Août 2006)

par nature, XP utilise beaucoup de processus que OSX donc fait tourner plus de choses à la fois. En plus, il y a une gestion des processus inactifs sous XP ce qui fait que le proc est toujours un minimum sollicité. C'est en gros ce que fait Miror et consor...
Voila. Sinon la carte mère est une nouvelle version donc pas de problème sur les histoires d'essuyage de platre.


----------



## Jorus35 (11 Août 2006)

Je viens de recevoir mon nouveau MacBook Pro et le numéro de série est 8630 donc encore plus récent et là aucun problème de whine ou quoi que ce soit.... Que du bonheur


----------



## macarel (11 Août 2006)

Jorus35 a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de recevoir mon nouveau MacBook Pro et le numéro de série est 8630 donc encore plus récent et là aucun problème de whine ou quoi que ce soit.... Que du bonheur



veinard


----------



## reven (11 Août 2006)

*1 - votre macbook fait il ce bruit ( et pas celui du a l'écran merci )  ???
> Ben oui

2 - Le fait il lorsqu'il est branché au secteur ou uniquement sur battereie ???
> le plus souvent sur batterie (mais aléatoire)

3 - Quelle processeur 1,83  ou 2 Ghz  ???
> 2,16 Ghz

4 - combien de RAM sur combien de barretes 1 ou 2 ???
> 1 Go sur 1 barrette d'origine

5 - Comment commence le numéro de série de votre mac ??? W8610 OU W8611 OU W8612 ???
> *W8621
* 
Il est actuellement en réparation (depuis + d'une semaine) pour ça et un problème de petites taches grises qui sont apparues sur l'écran.*


----------



## reven (11 Août 2006)

Jorus35 a dit:
			
		

> par nature, XP utilise beaucoup de processus que OSX donc fait tourner plus de choses à la fois.



Pour les processus pas d'accord. Comme mon mbp et en réparation, je suis sur xp :
- actuelement j'ai 35 processus en cours avec environ 5 logiciel en cours...
- et sur OS X (faudrait un chiffre ) beaucoup plus (peut être le double).


----------



## Ptitpim (12 Août 2006)

Bon je viens de m'apercevoir que mon MBP faisait aussi du bruit de temps en temps (c'est la première fois) même si il était sur secteur. Je précise qu'avant de la brancher, je l'avais utilisé un certain temps et la batterie était descendue environ vers 60%.

Je vais tester demain le numéro de téléphone de la garantie "tranquilité" FNAC, je vous tiendrai au courant. Pour le moment je suis en vacances mais dans 2 semaines je pourrai repasser au magasin.

En prévision d'un éventuel retour/échange, je voudrais savoir quelle est la marche à suivre pour backuper mon MBP au cas où je perdes mes données après intervention SAV.
Je viens du monde PC et MacOS est tout nouveau pour moi, merci pour votre aide même si ce n'est pas vraiment l'endroit pour de tels renseignements.
Je précise que j'ai installé quelques logiciels (gratuits ou achetés) et j'ai également des favoris dans Firefox et des courrier dans Mail.

Merci


----------



## Ptitpim (12 Août 2006)

Apr&#232;s avoir appel&#233; le SAV de la FNAC, voici ce qu'ils m'ont conseill&#233; de faire :

*V&#233;rifier si le gr&#233;sillement aig&#252;e appara&#238;t lorsque je suis sur le disque d'installation.*
Je n'ai pas le disque d'installation sur moi &#233;tant en vacances, mais j'ai test&#233; cette possibilit&#233; en appuyant sur la touche _alt_ au d&#233;marrage pour afficher le choix des OS de Bootcamp et je n'ai pas de gr&#233;sillement &#224; ce moment l&#224;. Les premiers gr&#233;sillements viennent lorsque la pomme appara&#238;t (un peu tr&#232;s faiblement) et ensuite &#224; plein r&#233;gime lorsque je suis sur MacOS.
Ce qui est &#233;trange c'est qu'au menu de choix de l'OS Bootcamp, le CPU n'est pas mis &#224; contribution et pourtant je n'ai pas de bruits.
*Si le bruit n'appara&#238;t que sous MacOS, peut-&#234;tre est-ce un probl&#232;me logiciel et dans ce cas, il faudrait essayer de r&#233;installer MacOS.*
Cette solution ne m'enchante gu&#232;re, je n'ai pas envie de tout r&#233;installer . Et de plus quant est-il de ma partition Bootcamp pour Windows, est-ce que je peux la r&#233;cup&#233;rer lorsque j'ai tout r&#233;install&#233; MacOs et Bootcamp de sorte que je ne perde pas mes donn&#233;es sous Windows ?
*Je lui ai parl&#233; de la solution que propose Apple, c.a.d. remplacer la carte m&#232;re d&#233;fectueuse et que cel&#224; proviendrait donc d'un probl&#232;me mat&#233;riel. La personne que j'ai eu m'a conseill&#233; de d'abord faire le test avec le CD d'install pour voir si le probl&#232;me serait logiciel ou mat&#233;riel.*
J'ai bien peur qu'en faisant le test avec le CD d'installation, le bruit n'appara&#238;sse pas et que le SAV en conclue &#224; un probl&#232;me logiciel 
Mais alors qu'en serait-il de la r&#233;solution du probl&#232;me par le fonctionnement de l'iSight.
Je vais faire le test que le SAV me pr&#233;conise lors de mon retour de vacances, mais je suis assez pessimiste sur ce test.
Est-ce que quelqu'un a d&#233;j&#224; r&#233;install&#233; MacOS apr&#232;s avoir install&#233; Bootcamp et Windows ? Est-il possible de retrouver et de r&#233;utiliser cette partition une fois MacOS r&#233;install&#233; &#224; neuf ?
Merci

PS : sinon pour le retour en SAV il faut compter au moins 15 jours


----------



## Jorus35 (12 Août 2006)

Quand tu es rendu sur le choix de l'OS, cela me parait normal que tu n'ais pas de whine car la machine n'est pas vraiment lancée, tu as juste sondé la/les zones de boot du disque. Donc en gros pas encore de lancement total de l'EFI ou d'émulation du BIOS.
Sous XP il me semble que je n'avais pas le Whine mais c'est du au plus grand nombre de processus en route sous XP.
Sous mac il me semble que l'EFI est intégralement activé à compter de la pomme... Oui c'est peut être un problème logiciel chez toi.
As tu fais le mise à jours du firmeware sur ton MBP? Je pense que oui car tu as Bootcamp, mais si non tu rappelles la FNAC et tu leur précise qu'il s'agit là d'un problème reconnu par Apple et que tu exiges le changement de ta carte mère.
Au fait quel est le numéro de série de ton MBP? (tout du moins le début de ce numéro)
Sinon tu n'auras pas le bruit lors de l'installation de OSX car ce bruit n'apparait que quand le proc est au repos, ce qui n'est pas le cas en cours d'installation.
Pour info, le SAV FNAC est incompétent, la seule chose qu'ils savent faire, c'est renvoyer la machine chez le constructeur pour faire fonctionner la garantie.
Donc, fais le forcing.

Autrement dans l'utilitaire de disque, tu as la possibilité de réaliser une image disque de ton disque dur (seulement la partition MAC je crois)... Mais tu peux toujours connecter un disque dur externe formatté en FAT32 (reconnu sous OSX et Win avec tous les accès contrairement au NTFS) et la tu récupères toutes tes données dessus. Après tu supprime la partition XP avec Bootcamp, puis tu réinstalle OSX en formattant et le tour est joué.
Bon courage mais te laisse pas faire par le SAV FNAC


----------



## Ptitpim (12 Août 2006)

Tout d'abord merci Jorus35 pour ces informations.

J'ai fait toutes les mises &#224; jours possibles de softwares et firmwares lors de la premi&#232;re utilisation de mon mbp.
Mon num&#233;ro de s&#233;rie commence par W8623.

N'&#233;tant pas satisfait des informations du SAV de la Fnac, j'ai contact&#233; le support Apple France (http://www.apple.com/contact/phone_contacts.html) par t&#233;l&#233;phone : *(33) 0825 888 024 pour la France*.
Apr&#232;s avoir expliqu&#233; d'o&#249; provenait le bruit, nous avons fait diff&#233;rents tests :
D&#233;marrage avec Pomme+alt+p+p enfonc&#233; => toujours du bruit
Eteindre, d&#233;brancher batterie et adaptateur secteur, maintenir enfonc&#233; le bouton ON/OFF pendant 5 secondes, puis remettre batterie et adaptateur secteur, puis r&#233;d&#233;marrer => toujours du bruit
D&#233;marrage avec la touche C enfonc&#233;e => toujours du bruit
Je n'avais pas le CD d'installation donc nous n'avons pas pu faire certains tests (apparemment il doit y avoir des utilitaires sur le CD pour voir d'o&#249; vient le probl&#232;me)
J'ai &#233;galement essayer de d&#233;marrer sans la batterie, mais j'entendais toujours un l&#233;ger bruit (car d&#233;sormais, je ne sais pas si je ne l'avais pas remarqu&#233; avant, mais m&#234;me avec l'adaptateur secteur branch&#233;, j'entends un tr&#232;s l&#233;ger bruit, il faut vraiment tendre l'oreille. Il s'agit du m&#234;me gr&#233;sillement tr&#232;s aig&#252;e mais beaucoup moins fort)
On m'a demand&#233; si la batterie &#233;tait particuli&#232;rement chaude : non pas vraiment, m&#234;me moins chaude que le reste de la coque quand le mbp a fonctionn&#233; pendant un certain temps.
Comme ces tests ne r&#233;solvaient pas le probl&#232;me la personne a contact&#233; son sup&#233;rieur par internet (surement en chat) &#224; diff&#233;rentes reprises.
Au final, ils n'ont pas pu d&#233;terminer si le probl&#232;me venait de sous le clavier ou de la batterie, ils m'ont donc communiquer l'adresse d'un *centre agr&#233;&#233; Apple* o&#249; un technicien sera plus &#224; m&#234;me de voir d'o&#249; le probl&#232;me peut venir. Apple m'a pr&#233;cis&#233; que si cel&#224; vient de la batterie, ils me feraient parvenir une batterie neuve gratuitement.

Je vais avancer un peu mon retour de vacances pour pouvoir aller dans cette boutique et voir ce qu'ils me disent. Au moins, je devrais pouvoir discuter avec un technicien comp&#233;tent et cel&#224; m'&#233;vitera 15j de retour SAV de la FNAC sans &#234;tre s&#251;r du r&#233;sultat.
Mon mbp est garanti par Apple 90j avant tout, et je pr&#233;f&#232;re faire intervenir Apple plut&#244;t que la Fnac qui n'a pas l'air bien au courant du probl&#232;me.
J'aviserai ensuite pour voir si je dois passer par la Fnac pour le retourner &#224; Apple ou si je peux passer directement par Apple.

edit : c'est limite pub


----------



## Ptitpim (28 Août 2006)

Suite &#224; la conversation que j'avais eu avec le support t&#233;l&#233;phonique d'Apple, j'avais d&#233;pos&#233;, jeudi 17, mon MacBook Pro 15" dans le centre de maintenance agr&#233;&#233; Apple : ALIS Informatique.
C'est avec un temps record que je l'ai r&#233;cup&#233;r&#233; le 24 ao&#251;t (ALIS m'avais pr&#233;venu par t&#233;l&#233;phone de sa disponibilit&#233; le mercredi 23). Il s'agissait bien d'un probl&#232;me sur la carte m&#232;re (qui a &#233;t&#233; chang&#233;e, c'est radical mais au moins je suis tranquille), donc heureusement que je n'ai pas attendu que la FNAC me le reprenne car &#231;a aurait peut-&#234;tre pris surement beaucoup plus de temps.


   Pour ceux qui aurait un probl&#232;me identique avec leur MacBook Pro 15" je ne saurais que les conseiller de contacter ce centre agr&#233;&#233;



   Cerise sur le g&#226;teau, on peut m&#234;me leur &#233;crire un mail sur l'espace contact et ils r&#233;pondent rapidement.
   Et comme mon portable &#233;tait sous garantie Apple, je n'ai rien pay&#233; 

edit : c'est limite pub


----------



## nepto (28 Août 2006)

donc t'as plus whine ? t'en as de la chance.


----------



## Ptitpim (29 Août 2006)

Ptitpim a dit:
			
		

> edit : c'est limite pub


Ah oui désolé, ce n'est pas intentionnel, je voulais juste dire que j'en était content, je n'a pas d'actions chez eux .




			
				nepto a dit:
			
		

> donc t'as plus whine ? t'en as de la chance.



Non plus du tout de whine, c'est un bonheur 
Ah oui je n'ai pas précisé, j'ai toujours l'ancien numéro de série noté sur le boîtier, par contre sur la fiche d'intervention ils ont précisé le nouveau numéro : W8631... (mon ancien numéro était en W8623...).


----------



## HImac in touch (29 Août 2006)

Avec un peu de chance si j'achète un MacBook Pro j'aurais pas de Whine    yes


----------



## austinlolo (30 Août 2006)

Ptitpim a dit:
			
		

> Et comme mon portable était sous garantie Apple, je n'ai rien payé



bonjour,
mon macbookpro acheté a la fnac fin avril n'est donc plus couvert par la garantie apple de 90j (je n'ai pas pris la garantie applecare optionnelle)
Mais bon, au dela de la garantie commerciale, pour moi ce pb de whine est un vice caché, et dans ce cas, la garantie doit être appliquée au dela de la garantie commerciale, non ?
Dites moi si je me trompe...


----------



## bbd (30 Août 2006)

Salut,

Ton MBP est toujours sous garantie. Les 90 jours correspondent à l'assistance téléphonique. Le MBp est quant à lui sous garantie pendant un an.

J'ai également fait changer ma CM et je n'ai plus de whine


----------



## bisquine (5 Septembre 2006)

1 - OUI
2 - les deux
3 - 1,83 Ghz
4 - 1 Go
5 - W8615

Soit disant pas une machine éligible


----------



## macarel (5 Septembre 2006)

bbd a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Ton MBP est toujours sous garantie. Les 90 jours correspondent à l'assistance téléphonique. Le MBp est quant à lui sous garantie pendant un an.
> 
> J'ai également fait changer ma CM et je n'ai plus de whine



Le changement de carte mère, combien de temps ça a pris? (par Apple Care?)


----------



## Grosquick (5 Septembre 2006)

1 - votre macbook fait il ce bruit ( et pas celui du a l'écran merci )  ???
Oui

2 - Le fait il lorsqu'il est branché au secteur ou uniquement sur battereie ???
Sur batterie. Ne le fait plus si photobooth en marche

3 - Quelle processeur 1,83  ou 2 Ghz  ???
1,83

4 - combien de RAM sur combien de barretes 1 ou 2 ???
512 sur 1 barrete (d'origine)

5 - Comment commence le numéro de série de votre mac ??? W8610 OU W8611 OU W8612 
3R60 ??? si si, c'est vrai.

Machine du refurb, reçue jeudi dernier. 2 appels SAV. Machien Non concernée par le changement de carte mère. Retour pour remboursement  demandé - en attente appel TNT. J'enrage


----------



## Eul Mulot (6 Septembre 2006)

1)Oui, faiblement

2)Sur secteur et sur batterie.

3)2 Ghz

4)Barrette de 512 d'origine (je monte une Dane Elec d'un Go cette aprem, je ne pense pas que ca changera grand chose)

5)W8630 Recu via l'offre ADC il a presque 3 semaines.


----------



## mael65 (19 Novembre 2006)

Le changement de carte mère ne concerne que certains numéros de série ?
(j'ai un macbookpro 1,83Ghz et Whine sound)


----------



## Gloubi99 (19 Novembre 2006)

mael65 a dit:


> Le changement de carte mère ne concerne que certains numéros de série ?
> (j'ai un macbookpro 1,83Ghz et Whine sound)



Non, je crois pas:

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=303365


----------



## makasayo (1 Avril 2007)

1 - votre macbook fait il ce bruit ( et pas celui du a l'écran merci ) ???
OUI

2 - Le fait il lorsqu'il est branché au secteur ou uniquement sur battereie ???
LES DEUX

3 - Quelle processeur 1,83 ou 2 Ghz ???
2GHZ

4 - combien de RAM sur combien de barretes 1 ou 2 ???
1 GO D'ORIGINE + 1GO 

5 - Comment commence le numéro de série de votre mac
W86108

J'AI DEJA RAMENER MON MAC DEUX FOIS CHEZ CLG
- UNE FOIS CA RIL NE SE RALLUMAIT PLUS...
EN FAIT DES QU'UN CD NON COMMERCIAL EST À L'INTERIEUR ET QUE MON MAC EST ETEINT , IL NE PEUT PAS SE RALLUMER
- LA DEUXIEME FOIS : LA BATTERIE ETAIT MORTE (3 SEMAINES D'ATTENTE)

LA, JE DOIS LE RAMENER CAR L'ADAPTATEUR SECTEUR MARCHE UNE FOIS SUR DEUX, DONC IL S'ETEINT SANS AUCUN MESSAGE
ET DE PLUS, GROS PBS DE BRUIT

SI QQ'UN A DE SINFOS , MERCI DE ME LES FAIRE PASSER...


----------



## Antiphon (7 Juin 2007)

Bonjour,

Que me conseillez-vous ? J'ai acheté sur le Refurb Store un MacBook Pro 15''. Il s'agit d'un 1,83 Ghz Intel Core Duo. Jusqu'à ce soir, aucun problème. Seulement, voulant étalonner la batterie, je l'ai débranché pour la première fois. Et là, j'ai très rapidement été gêné par un sifflement léger mais continu. Comme cela m'empêchait de travailler, je suis allé me renseigner sur différents forums. Celui-ci disparaît quand je rebranche l'alimentation et quand j'utilise Photo Booth. Que puis-je faire ? Il a été acquis le 4 juin. L'échange de carte mère s'applique-t-il ? Est-il nécessaire ? Merci d'avance.

Cordialement,

Antiphon


----------



## samoussa (7 Juin 2007)

Antiphon a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Que me conseillez-vous ? J'ai acheté sur le Refurb Store un MacBook Pro 15''. Il s'agit d'un 1,83 Ghz Intel Core Duo. Jusqu'à ce soir, aucun problème. Seulement, voulant étalonner la batterie, je l'ai débranché pour la première fois. Et là, j'ai très rapidement été gêné par un sifflement léger mais continu. Comme cela m'empêchait de travailler, je suis allé me renseigner sur différents forums. Celui-ci disparaît quand je rebranche l'alimentation et quand j'utilise Photo Booth. Que puis-je faire ? Il a été acquis le 4 juin. L'échange de carte mère s'applique-t-il ? Est-il nécessaire ? Merci d'avance.
> 
> ...



ça ressemble à un pb de carte mere effectivement. Appelle le SAV, ils programmeront sans doute un chgt de la carte.


----------

